# adjustment brush disappears completely LR5



## anette karlsen (Oct 18, 2013)

help! adjustment brush disappears completely when I move the curser to the image. it appears only when I want to adjust the size of the brush.

I hope someone can help <3


ANETTE


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Anette, welcome to the forum!

For a start, it would be worth upgrading to Lightroom 5.2.  

Next, have you run all OS updates?


----------



## kevinpetersuk (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm having the same issue as Anette, I can change all the settings in the Adjustment Brush, I know to click the small triangle to access the full range of adjustments, I have tried adjusting the brush size, feather, flow, density, having Auto Mask on and off, and having the Mask Overlay on and off. I can adjust the size of the brush with no problem but cannot then use it to make any adjustment to the photo, it simply does not appear when I move my mouse pointer to the photo, it just stays as the standard, default, arrow pointer. I am new to Lightroom so my apologies if I am missing something obvious, I have used Elements for a number of years though and have never encountered a problem like this. I have also tried reinstalling LR but that hasn't worked. I am running LR 5.3 on windows 7 64 bit.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## kevinpetersuk (Jan 5, 2014)

*Update*



kevinpetersuk said:


> Hi, I'm having the same issue as Anette, I can change all the settings in the Adjustment Brush, I know to click the small triangle to access the full range of adjustments, I have tried adjusting the brush size, feather, flow, density, having Auto Mask on and off, and having the Mask Overlay on and off. I can adjust the size of the brush with no problem but cannot then use it to make any adjustment to the photo, it simply does not appear when I move my mouse pointer to the photo, it just stays as the standard, default, arrow pointer. I am new to Lightroom so my apologies if I am missing something obvious, I have used Elements for a number of years though and have never encountered a problem like this. I have also tried reinstalling LR but that hasn't worked. I am running LR 5.3 on windows 7 64 bit.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated!



It seems that the Red Eye Correction and Radial Filter are also affected by the same issue I described above, I am free to change all the settings but not to make any adjustments to a photo.

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2014)

It's certainly a mystery Kevin.  It'd be worth checking your mouse driver and video drivers for updates.  They're a vague possibility.


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like you are new to LR.  Somewhere in my memory, this happened to me when I was learning LR.  If it is the same problem, you have gotton LR into the wrong mode, but I can't remember how to fix it, which isn't a lot of use, but the problem was finger trouble in LR, nothing to do with drivers or anything like that.

From memory it was fixed by looking closely at all the settings, one of them meant that the brush didn't appear (except when altering its size).  Are you using a mouse or a tablet?  Have you deleted the preferences file?  Are you working on the same image each time, or have you created a new catalogue and imported a new image into it?


----------



## kevinpetersuk (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi - Thanks for the replies, will check all the settings again to see if I can find something. To answer your questions though, I am using  mouse, I deleted the preferences file once but can try that again, and I have tried it on several different images but still get the same problem


----------



## kevinpetersuk (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi - Tried updating the Mouse and Graphics card drivers, Windows tells me they are both up to date


----------



## kevinpetersuk (Jan 8, 2014)

It's fixed.... I was trying to edit photo's from an external hard drive, need to import them to my PC first, problem solved, thanks all


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a weird one, it shouldn't make any difference so you may have tracked down a bug there.  Well done!


----------



## onyonet (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure this started with Yosemite or moving to Lightroom CC or neither. 

More times than not, my Adjustment Brush size will not show above a size 8. Which means, every once in a great while it works correctly. If I leave the brush larger than 8 when I log out, it just shows as the cursor arrow when I open LR again. 

I recently added LR to my Creative Cloud account, but it was installed from disk as LR 5 originally. I now get updates through the cloud, and it is up to date with LR 5.7.

I have not been able to figure out any kind of pattern for when it works vs. when it does not.

System info:

Lightroom version: 5.7 [991162]
License type: Perpetual
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.10 [1]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 2.6 GHz
Built-in memory: 16384.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16384.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 1190.8 MB (7.2%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 2141.8 MB
Memory cache size: 510.8 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Displays: 1) 2560x1440, 2) 2880x1800


Application folder: /Applications
Library Path: /Users/djk/Pictures/onyonetphotostudiosLR/onyonetphotostudiosLR.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/djk/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Behance
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) Leica Tether Plugin
7) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Display Audio
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-10.0.43 310.41.05f01
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 25, 2014)

I've seen a report on the bug report forum about that. Was that you?


----------



## onyonet (Nov 27, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've seen a report on the bug report forum about that. Was that you?



Hi Victoria. Yes, probably was me somewhere along the line. I had at least two places on Adobe forums where I was searching for an answer. 

It looks like I missed the paste on my last post. This is what was said on photoshop.com by a Sr. Computer Scientist:



"OK, so that sounds like you're hitting one of the video driver bugs in MacOS 10.10. Apple is aware of these bugs, and working on solutions."


----------

